# Soundgate™ SubStage™ SCRU11 by Kicker



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm looking at upgrading my stereo next in the cruze. First im going to get infiniti speakers for front and rear but for the sub i want custom fit like i had in my camaros in the past but so far this is all i can find with the amp has anyone done this yet? 

Soundgate™ SubStage™ SCRU11 by Kicker Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield.com

2012 Cruze lt Blue Topaz Metallic
e&g custom chrome grill
35% all around

2000 Camaro SS Convertible will alawys be not forgotten.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bluers said:


> I'm looking at upgrading my stereo next in the cruze. First im going to get infiniti speakers for front and rear but for the sub i want custom fit like i had in my camaros in the past but so far this is all i can find with the amp has anyone done this yet?
> 
> Soundgate&#153; SubStage&#153; SCRU11 by Kicker Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield.com
> 
> ...


Do you actually want it to sound good? Because that sub is a rip-off. It will sound boomy and generally bad. I'm in shock by that price tag. That is a lot of money to pay just to have the sub out of the way. 

Have you considered a box that can be mounted under the rear deck?

Which specific infinity speakers?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tell ya' what. I make this deal easy for you. I'll buy that sub/amp combo for your Cruze, then I'll trade them to you for the Camaro. 

That car is baddass!!! :bowing:

Seriously, that's way over priced for what it is. You can spend a lot less money for that level of sound quality. The convenience is nice, but is it really worth $700?

You could buy this Alpine 8" sub enclosure, attach a MB Quart FX1.400 (made by the same company that makes Hifonics amps) and be way ahead of the game. Here's a video of that sub in my wife's car being powered by an old skool Punch 150a monoblock rated at 150 watts @ 2 ohms.

Amazon.com: SBR-S83V - Alpine 8" Single Ported Enclosure Loaded with a Type-R Subwoofer: Car Electronics

Amazon.com: MBQUART FX1.400 1 Channel Mono Block: Car Electronics

SSPX0013 - YouTube

I've since installed that box standing up, and it takes up about as much room as a case of pop, and sounds great.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You can do a lot with $700 as long as you go to the right website.

My whole system cost roughly $1100

Includes 
Image dynamics components w/custom baffles
Rear 6.5 subs w/custom baffles
10" IDMAX W/custom box made for the sub 
4ch. Amp 350watts
Mono block 1200 watts
All the wiring 
Sound deadener
And the PAC to convert the signal to RCA. 

Not bragging, just showing you that you can't always go with over advertised brands like kicker and dynomatt.



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

yea i miss the camaro! lol got married but it did pay for the cruze lol. i plan on buying a trailblazer ss soon as a 3rd car!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree with everyone else here, you can build a better system cheaper. With that said though this looks to be totally plug & Play, making install even easier for a novice. Funny this looks almost exactly like the upgraded stereo sub GM sold in Cavalier & cobalt. Here is an image of that sub. http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/1788/1901/29468450026_large.jpg

Price is really not that bad & would probably sound better than the stock stereo which produces zero bass.


----------

